
Pixel Buds review: OK Google, go back to the earbud drawing board - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/11/pixel-buds-review-ok-google-go-back-to-the-earbud-drawing-board/
======
sushisource
I feel completely put out by the smartphone market when it comes to music
listening these days. I care a lot about audio quality, and I run a lot. This
means two problems:

1\. Bluetooth headphones usually have shit audio quality, and too little
battery life for someone who listens as much as I do.

2\. I have yet to use a phone in the last 8+ years that I didn't destroy the
3.5mm jack on over the course of <1 year of running. The same thing is clearly
applying to the USB-C adapter on my Pixel 2. It frequently needs to be removed
and plugged back in mid-run.

It feels like I don't have any options here. Anyone have any good tips?
Particularly for a Pixel 2? Is there maybe a better aftermarket adapter?

~~~
kec
Do you really care about audio quality _that much_ when you’re out running?
You’re not exactly in an ideal listening environment, and whatever bud type
headphones you’re wearing won’t be able to accurately reproduce bass anyway.

~~~
sushisource
This is a fair point but all the buds I've tried absolutely suck. I use Shure
SE215 buds which I love, and I've yet to try anything wireless that feels as
good. To be fair, I haven't tried many pairs, though. The main problem I've
found is it seems almost all of them use rubber rather than foam tips, which
conducts a huge amount of noise from the cord bumping around.

If you've got recommendations I'm all ears!

~~~
bydo
Westone makes a Bluetooth cable with the same connectors used on most Shure
IEMs: [https://www.westone.com/store/music/index.php/bluetooth-
cabl...](https://www.westone.com/store/music/index.php/bluetooth-cable)

~~~
sushisource
Holy crap now we're talking. This is sweet, thank you.

------
cbeley
Admittedly, I've really liked the Pixel Buds, but for some of the same reasons
people dislike it:

* I absolutely love that I can still hear my surroundings. I've been able to bike with them in, but still feel like I can hear my surroundings. I'm not sure if I'd feel safe enough to listen to music my whole commute, but for podcasts, it just feels like I hear everything around and someone is talking next to me. Previously I'd use a speaker mounted to my bike, which I still didn't like to use too much, because I didn't want to annoy people too much.

* They are so comfortable. The first ear buds I can actually wear. I just can't stand the in-ear buds of any sort.

* For what they are and the places I'd use them, they sound rather good. I admittedly just ordered the wireless sennheiser hd-1 (which is on sale right now), so the pixel buds are not really for my high-quality listening needs either way.

* I think they look cool (I have the blue ones) and the strap is a plus for me. I also don't understand all the complaints about the case, the strap, or putting it in the case. It's super easy...

Basically, if you want in-ear buds, then avoid these. But, if you want
comfortable buds that are not in-ear that you could safely wear while
biking...these are pretty great.

~~~
PascLeRasc
For biking look at bone-conductive headphones - they sit outside your ear and
work great for podcasts while still keeping your ears open.

~~~
maxxxxx
Personally I wouldn't recommend any type of headphones for biking unless you
are on a super safe bike trail. I have been saved multiple times by hearing
noises.

~~~
cbeley
With the bone-conductive headphones (And the Pixel buds to a large extent),
you do hear everything around you.

From what I started reading on the bone-conductive headphones, it'd be no
different than having a speaker mounted on your bike in terms of being able to
hear around you.

~~~
maxxxxx
Having a speaker on your bike also seems to be a bad idea. Biking is dangerous
and you should be aware of your surroundings.

~~~
cbeley
Does that mean you are against stereos in cars too? Hearing your surroundings
while driving is also important.

~~~
maxxxxx
I would argue it's more important while biking. If someone cuts you off while
you are in a car you can risk a collision but with the bike it doesn't help
not being at fault while you are dead. So hearing cars is very helpful.

I try to bike with the assumption that nobody sees me and I have to be ready
for anything. Same with a motorcycle. Always assume to not be seen and always
be aware of your surroundings.

~~~
PascLeRasc
I had the "nobody sees me" philosophy for a while and ended up with a few
accidents with drivers not using turn signals, not giving right of way at an
intersection, or just running red lights. The worst was crashing into the side
of a bus that ran through an intersection and then getting into an argument
with the bus driver while I'm bleeding and concussed.

I now bike as if every driver has a mild incentive to hit me if they can so I
don't trust turn signals, I run through red lights if it's clear for me, go
down one way streets the wrong way to avoid traffic, flip off drivers who
tailgate me when they can pass, etc. I'm "that cyclist" but it's what you have
to do to survive. Zero accidents or even close calls so far this year.

~~~
cbeley
At this point I'm just happy when drivers use turn signals. I have a 6 mile
one-way bike commute through the city. It's rare I have a whole drive with
everyone signaling properly. Thankfully, bike infrastructure here in SF has
dramatically improved over the years.

------
pasbesoin
Bluetooth Audio. Manufacturers have failed to pursue an "opt-in" deployment
path.

If/when they wanted to make the transition, they should have made (the next
revision of) Bluetooth good enough that users _want_ to use it.

Instead, after being present for years and years on phones, they finally
decided to force adoption by dropping the headphone jack.

Why? Well, there are the "thin" and "no room" arguments (oh, and,
"waterproofing" \-- really more splash-resisting), but those don't seem
convincing of themselves.

There's the chance to sell expensive headphones at substantial markup.

And, there's however much behind-the-scenes pressure to transition the
delivery channel to entirely digital, where DRM can ensure that content is not
copied and, as part of a larger push, that all revenues for listening become
recurring revenues in perpetuity. (The thing Microsoft's been trying to
accomplish with Windows and Office licensing, for years now.)

------
jpalomaki
For me the magical thing in AirPods is that they are so easy to carry around
in pocket and quick to put on for/during a call.

With wired things this never worked for me since you could not just tuck them
in pocket. They had to be stored somewhere.

